# Questions about Audio Program



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering: Does the audio program also work specifically for IBS-C? What are the success statistics?After reading a bit on the program I got the impression that it primarily works by limiting the thoughts one has throughout the day on IBS. I personally forget about it throughout the day until the minute it attacks out of the blue so I'm not sure that's what's fueling my problems. Can the program help in other ways as well?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I forgot to add: If I download the Mp3 version to my computer do I need any special software/additions to my computer for it?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi The IBS Audio Program does specifically address IBS symtoms, including C - you can find the graphs of the various symptoms and the improvement levels on this page:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/usp1The program helps in many various ways - first session helps with getting yourself relaxed and understanding how the mind and body work together and all the symptoms of IBS, the second sessions works with motiltiy issues - D, C or Alternating, and pain and helps you to get rid of issues surrounding IBS that are of a concern, the other sessions work with all other aspects of IBS and the related symptoms. You can find out more by reading the http://www.ibscds.com website - or if you have specific questions you can call 877-898-2539.You can download the program without any special hardware - the session links and printouts will be sent to your email, then you can save the sessions to a file. It is only recommended that you have a fast internet speed. If you have any specific questions, contact the healthy audio website and they are happy to help if they can! Take care and hope this helps you - all the best to you.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I ordered it and have begun the sessions.Sure hope this helps!


----------

